# Need a favour from someone in New Zealand



## ILuvCowparsely (4 July 2017)

please pm me - just a small favour - I will explain in pm


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 July 2017)

Tvanas?


----------



## joosie (6 July 2017)

Messaged you.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2017)

thanx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 July 2017)

But your france, I need a new zealander.


----------



## joosie (13 July 2017)

If I was in France why would I have sent you a PM titled "hi I'm in New Zealand" ? 
Sorry, I forgot to reply. I'll do it now.


----------



## Colivet (14 July 2017)

joosie said:



			If I was in France why would I have sent you a PM titled "hi I'm in New Zealand" ? 
Sorry, I forgot to reply. I'll do it now.
		
Click to expand...

you need to update the location on your profile


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 July 2017)

Thanx for your Help Joosie,  I saw the France Normandy bit and thought you were there lol.


----------



## joosie (15 July 2017)

Colivet said:



			you need to update the location on your profile 

Click to expand...

No. That's where I live. I'm just not there right now.


----------



## Colivet (16 July 2017)

joosie said:



			No. That's where I live. I'm just not there right now.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough and perfectly understandable - but I can also appreciate how it was confusing for OP as I made the same assumption


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 September 2017)

Well still need this favour from someone in NZ


----------



## LadyGascoyne (24 October 2017)

I've been back in the UK for 3 months now but I've still got friends in NZ. Anything I can do?


----------

